# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kako znate da li su za sport?

## Jelka

Ako idu, s koliko godina treniraju koliko ozbiljno? Kako se to njima svidja? Ako mrndjaju, jel mrndjaju stalno? 

Recimo moja 8-godisnjakinja. Ovo joj je treca godina plivanja, sad su im treninzi 5x tjedno. Ona oduvijek mrndja, najsretnija je kad treninga nema, na treningu se dio vremena vuce uz prugu, ne dozivljava trenere kad objasnjavaju nego pogled baulja okolo. Voli natjecanja, ali to je sve sto ona voli u vezi sporta. Znaci ruku na srce svi skupa se patimo vec 3. godinu, plus 2g. gimnastike prije toga.

Jel da podvucem crtu i kazem da ona jednostavno nije materijal za sportasa? Jer to doista tako izgleda. Naravno da ja ne trazim od nje da sada ili jednog dana bude nova Anamarija Petricevic ili Sanja Jovanovic. Vazan mi je sport zbog one - u zdravom tijelu...

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Iz perspektive roditelja čije dijete hoće na sve i na početku godine se jedva dogovorimo na što se ide, ja bih savjetovala da pustiš. Ako je sretnija da ne ide, čemu? Možda neki drugi sport otkrije za sebe. Meni je krivo što danas ne mogu djeca rekreativno se baviti npr. plivanjem nego odmah žestoki tempo i svakodnevni rad, a onda nije gušt nego napor.

----------


## Jelka

Nju da se pita ona bi doma gljivarila. A to joj ne mogu dopustiti. Pa se zato patimo.

I mene smeta takav tempo s treninzima. Ostaju joj samo vikendi, preko tjedna nula bodova.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Meni je krivo što danas ne mogu djeca rekreativno se baviti npr. plivanjem nego odmah žestoki tempo i svakodnevni rad, a onda nije gušt nego napor.


Ovo je i meni jako žalosno.
Isto smo odustali od plivanja, pa prešli na sinkro.
Sad imam isti problem s nogometom, te prvenstvo, te liga, te utakmice, te obveze ... nema ništa da dva-tri puta tjedno organizirano nabijaju loptu u kvartu ... 

Ako je dobra u plivanju, prebaci ju na sinhronizirano plivanje. Ono je dva ili tri puta tjedno, po sat i pol. Imaju malo rastezanja na suhom, malo plivanja, malo figura, revije u prosincu i prije ljeta pa se slažu frizure i šareni badići. Imaju i natjecanja, ali za rekreativke to je jednom ili dva puta tijekom godine. (moja više ne ide... nema ju tko voditi na bazen na drugi kraj grada... sve sam se nadala da će Svetice završiti i da će nam biti bliže, ali ništa... )

----------


## In love

Naša L je išla na plivanje 5g. I ove godine joj dosadilo. Prebacila se na sinkro plivanje, za sada je oduševljena. Imaju tri puta tjedno (mi idemo dva jer tri ne stigne zbog muzičke) po 2 sata, govori da je malo teško sve te figure i to ali voli ić.... I kako je več Vrijeska rekla - curama je to super, badići, frizure, itd...

----------


## Peterlin

> Ako idu, s koliko godina treniraju koliko ozbiljno? Kako se to njima svidja? Ako mrndjaju, jel mrndjaju stalno? 
> 
> Recimo moja 8-godisnjakinja. Ovo joj je treca godina plivanja, sad su im treninzi 5x tjedno. Ona oduvijek mrndja, najsretnija je kad treninga nema, na treningu se dio vremena vuce uz prugu, ne dozivljava trenere kad objasnjavaju nego pogled baulja okolo. Voli natjecanja, ali to je sve sto ona voli u vezi sporta. Znaci ruku na srce svi skupa se patimo vec 3. godinu, plus 2g. gimnastike prije toga.
> 
> Jel da podvucem crtu i kazem da ona jednostavno nije materijal za sportasa? Jer to doista tako izgleda. Naravno da ja ne trazim od nje da sada ili jednog dana bude nova Anamarija Petricevic ili Sanja Jovanovic. Vazan mi je sport zbog one - u zdravom tijelu...


I mi smo slično prošli s plivanjem (stariji) i odustali - prebacio se na atletiku i tamo je ostao do 7. razreda. Sad je i tome došao kraj (prevelik je da trči po dvorani s duplo manjim klincima) ali je zato uzjašio bicikl i na tome 

To je uvijek stvar kompromisa - vidi što imaš u kvartu pa možda nađi nešto alternativno.... Štajaznam ples, capoeira, akrobatski rock'n'roll, pišem ono što znam da ima u mom susjedstvu, a ti provjeri svoje. 

Mi smo se spasili s tom atletikom jer treninzi su bili u školi 2x tjedno (nema razvažanja svaki dan), škola nam je u istoj ulici i djeca su mogla tamo odlaziti samostalno. Osim toga, djeca su u 3. i 2. razredu osnovne škole krenula i u glazbenu, pa za sport nije ni ostalo više vremena od ta 2 sata tjedno. Sad nisu nigdje formalno, ali provedu efektivno više sati na rolama (mlađi) i biciklu (stariji) rekreativno, s tatom ili društvom vršnjaka u kvartu. Za nogomet nisu, nisu nikad ni bili iako bi nam i to logistički odgovaralo, ali ne mogu sakriti zadovoljstvo što im to nije leglo. Ovako je sasvim dobro. Evo, sad su zadnja godina glazbene - i to je došlo kraju, pa već gledamo što će dalje. Ideja: strani jezici... Organizirani sport nam više nije na pameti.

----------


## sirius

M. trenira hokej sestu godinu. Bilo je uzdisanja, prigovaranja , zelje da odustane vise nego nekoliko puta u ovim godinama... Nazalost , on je dijete koje tako reagira na svaku obavezu : skolu , ucenje, citanje, bilo sto sto se " mora"...
tako da to neodusevljenje ima vise veze sa karakterom nego stvarnim stanjem.
Jedinu strast koju ima jest stras prema igricama na racunalu, pa ako bi se ravnali po tome ne bi daleko dogurali.
E, sad, njemu treba kretanja , i trebalo mu je poticati socijalizaciju , i trebalo mu je da u necemu bude bolji/drugaciji od ostalih ucenika u razredu ( obzirom da nije odusevljen skolom)... I tako smo mi gurali neodustajanje i ignorirali njegovo mumljanje.


hocu reci , svako je dijete razlicito. I svaka situacija razlicita. Morate procijeniti sto se tocno dogada . Mozda joj zaista vise nije poticajan ovaj sport, mozda bi u neki drugi unjela vise strasti. Mozda i ne bi. Da razgovarate sa nekim tko je malo vise u sportu, pa da vas on savjetuje?

----------


## Angie75

Moj je do 3. razreda promijenio već 3 sporta, i meni je to sasvim ok. Dok nije za ništa zagrizao onako sto posto, nek se traži... Pogotovo u ovom sustavu gdje nema rekreativnog bavljenja nego te upregnu da čak ni vikendom ne možeš nikamo mrdnuti od doma zbog razno raznih "turnira"...

----------


## Anemona

Jelka, a ne možete prilagoditi treninge kako vam paše?
Moj je išao na sport i plivanje - to znači 3 x plivanje tjedno, 2 x sport, u 2 dana se preklapaju, znači trening za treningom. To je mogao dok nije krenuo u školu. Sad ide 2 sport, 1 plivanje.

----------


## cvijeta73

nama je mjerilo jednostavno  - kad dođu s treninga da su zadovoljni.

a priča je ovakva, j je išao na karate - to nije išlo.
pa na skokove u vodu - pa ni to nije išlo.
pa na nogomet - e, tu je bio zadovoljan nakon treninga, ali brate mili kukao je i kukao prije, svaki put bi ga bila muka nagovoriti da ide. glivarenje je bilo privlačnije. čak je toliko kukao da je jednom rekao, pisala sam o tome - mislim da je vrijeme da shvatite da ja nemam talent za nogomet i da je vrijeme da se ispišem. pa mu je mm rekao - ne bi da sami messiji igraju s tobom u ekipi  :lool:  tu je mm stvarno bio uporan, ja bih ga već ispisala jer mi je dojadio s tim kukanjem. 
a sad nema šanse da propusti jedan jedini trening - kiša, snijeg, bura, nema veze. treninge ima 4 puta tjedno i nedjeljom utakmica. i tu srijedu kad nema trening kuka da bi išao na trening. jedva čeka. pun je snage i baš mu paše taj fizički dril. plus što voli sam sport. 

m ide na sinhro plivanje. tri puta tjedno, trening traje 2 sata. suhi i u vodi. ona uglavnom rado ide, al isto zna zakukat pa ju treba pogurati. jer je isto zadovoljen prvi kriterij - da je zadovoljna nakon treninga.  
a plivanje, jelka, to mi se čini da stvarno moraš voljeti. gore-dolje pa tako stalno. možda stvarno, kako su cure rekle, da probate sinhro. to je inače jako težak i naporan sport, u kasnijim godinama imaju jako naporne treninge (a i sad nisu baš laki), imaju elemente i plivanje i gimnastike i svega, al je ipak zabavniji od plivanja  :Undecided:

----------


## laumi

Jelka, gdje idete na plivanje? Moj sin je na Mladosti, isto treću godinu, ide 3x tjedno (iako su treninzi 5x sada, nama je rečeno da dijete može dolaziti i manje od 5x). Nije nikakav talent, ponekad gunđa da ne bi išao na trening, ali uglavnom fino odrađuje te odlaske. Probao je i vaterpolo, nije mu se svidjelo i tražio je da se vrati na plivanje.
Meni je jako bitno da se bavi nekim sportom, tim više što je sklon razvlačenju na kauču i nije baš od kretanja. Na plivanje se fino navikao i vidim da mu je ok.

----------


## Jurana

Da odgovorim na pitanje iz naslova: Znam da nije za sportove, ali me to ne zanima, sport je za zdravlje.

Doduše, nema treninge 5 puta tjedno, nego 3, i mogao je birati sport na početku godine. Nije se mogao odlučiti za nijedan, jer ga nijedan nije zanimao pa je na kraju izabrao ono što je i prošle godine - košarku.

Sad do kraja godine nema odustajanja. Dogodine može birati nešto drugo.

Prošle godine je išao na 2 sporta i na opću školu sporta, a ove godine ne bi na nijedan. Ne sviđa mi se taj trend.

I ima izjave tipa: najdraži su mu dani srijeda i petak (jer taj dan nema treninga) i Mama, jel ti znaš da ne volim ići na trening?
Al' šta ću mu ja, to mu je jedina obveza uz školu, na koju potroši jako malo vremena i onda samo gleda kako da radi gluposti i testira iscrpljene roditelje  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

Najstarija isto trenira plivanje, no isto ne stigne više od 3x tjedno, zbog škole (talijanski im je van redovnog rasporeda pa kolidira s plivanjem). Njoj bi više od 3x tjedno bilo previše jer nije organizirana i škola bi patila. Ali vidim koliko joj plivanje dobro čini i koliko je u samo godinu dana napredovala, sve stilove (osim delfina) je odlično savladala i baš je brza. Kao i kod malog, sve je to na rekreativnoj bazi i ja sam zadovoljna s time jer ni jedan ni drugi nisu sportski tipovi.

Najmlađa je na gimnastici, ide joj super i obožava treninge. Ona je ful sportski tip.

----------


## Jelka

laumi, isto Mladost. Termin 17:15. Po njezinim predispozicijama trebala je ici u grupu od16:30 ali to nitko lud ne moze stici. Ova u 17:15 joj je prejaka. Pa stalno kaska.

Doduse, sad ste mi dali ideju da mozda ide u slabiju od njezine, tu je sretna jer je uvijek prva. :D Bas cu popricati s voditeljicom, iako se bojim da znam sto ce mi reci.

Ona je vise umjetnicki tip, pa sad gledam nesto cime bih ju potaknula. Ali to je za drugi topic.

Jurana, ja kao ti razmisljam. Ali ovaj tjedan kada nije isla zbog jecmenca i kada smo svako popodne imali fraj, bas mi je lijepo bilo, moram biti iskrena.

----------


## sirius

To su vam koma termini za voznju po gradu. Cijeli dan niste doma.  :Undecided: 
mozda je i to dio price?

----------


## Anemona

A na pitanje: kako znate da li su za sport?
Oba trenera kažu da ima strašne predispozicije i za atletiku i za plivanje, ali on je "raspršen" onako na dječji način, a ja ga ne mogu, a i ne želim prisilno usmjeriti. Ako se njemu nešto radi, on odradi i tada jako odskače od prosjeka. Najbolji je, a ostali su daleko iza njega, ali ako se njemu ne radi onda je u prosjeku, ili ispod.

Predispozicije svakako ima.

Meni je samo bitno da se bavi sportom redovno i za sad čisto rekreativno. Ako će jednom dobiti taj poriv za natjecanjem, neka ide.

----------


## larmama

Moja je sportski tip, jako joj paše gibanje  :Cool:  . 
Zadnjih par godina trenira atletiku. Ono što je meni super je što su skoro cijelo vrijeme vani tj.  dok ne dođe jaka zima, a i tada par krugova otrče vani. Treninzi su 3xtjedno, ponekad stigne samo 2x zbog škole, muzičke. Jedan tjedan ima ujutro treninge, jedan popodne ovisno o školi. I ima trening i subotom  pa kad ne stigne u tjednu ode u subotu. No nama je to u kvartu, ima iz razreda i škole  prijateljica koje treniraju s njom što je velika sreća. Jer recimo kad je popodne u školi, trening je u 9 a te dane ima izborni njemački do 8:45 i na sreću jedan tata može uskočiti da ih prebaci na trening ili ako ne može zamole profesoricu da ih pusti malo ranije sa sata.
No bez obzira na ovo gore da joj ne paše ne bi sigurno to mogla izgurati jer ima dana kad ima školu, muzičku i direktno javnim prijevoz iz muzičke ode još na atleitiku. A motivacija joj je i to što ima predispozicije za atletiku pa su i rezulatati dobri. Jedino ju malo zeza što je niska pa na natjecanjima njenog godišta ipak cure s istim predispozicijama , a duplo dužim nogama ostvaruju bolje rezultate.

----------


## tanja_b

Kako znam da li je za sport... pa po tome što uživa jurcati, trčati i natjecati se, u bilo čemu  :Grin:   i spretniji je od bilo koga u našoj familiji, nije mi jasno ponekad na koga je ispao  :Confused: 

E sad, malo je nezgodno što ima puno zanimacija i svašta mu ide, a vremena nema baš za sve. Tako da je izbor sporta kompromisno bio takav da ga nikamo ne treba voziti, pa ide na košarku koja mu je u školi. Njegov prvi izbor bio bi nogomet, ali tu se ja nisam htjela angažirati  :Grin:   pa je onda odabrao košarku, ionako mu je bitno da je lopta u pitanju.
Izbor se pokazao najboljim mogućim, jer ima izvrsne trenere, vrlo tolerantne, sve skupa (zasad) djeluje jako rekreativnog karaktera, toleriraju mu povremene izostanke s treninga zbog nemogućeg rasporeda u glazbenoj. Povremeno igraju utakmice u lokalnoj maloj ligi, i to mu je veliki doživljaj (iako uglavnom gube od ekipa koje imaju intenzivnije i češće treninge). On uživa u treninzima, natrči se, naskače, poboljšao je koordinaciju, i to jako, i dok to funkcionira (tj. dok može paralelno voziti i treninge i školu i glazbenu), super.
Da vidim da mu je to tlaka i da osjeća kao opterećenje, sigurno ga ne bih nagovarala da ide pod svaku cijenu. Ali lako je meni tako rezonirati iz perspektive nekog čije dijete nema problema s nedostatkom kretanja...

----------


## Mima

Moja je tek ove godine krenula na neki organizirani sport, do sada smo se uvijek oslanjali na bicikl/role/klizanje u vlastitom aranžmanu, što nije baš bilo dobro.
S druge strane, super mi je što je sama odabrala sport - badminton - koji je zavoljela jer ga je imala kao slobodnu aktivnost u školi.
Ide na sport totalno rekreativno, dva puta tjedno, ja zaista ne mogu zamisliti svakodnevne treninge.
A kako znam da je za to - pa zato što se iskreno veseli treninzima, jedva čeka da ide, a imam iskustvo sa slobodnom aktivnosti koju nije voljela, a tek je nakon godinu dana zapravo uspjela objasniti zašto nije htjela ići.

----------


## Tanči

Sva djeca su za sport samo je pristup ključan.
Najveću štetu naprave preambiciozni treneri i nabijanje nemogućeg ritma.
Moja kći je sada u pauzi od treniranja.
Ok, malo ju je bolest zaustavila, ali rekla je da će nastaviti.
U drugom klubu.
Trenirala je TKD  godina i to na način:
Svaku večer trening od 21-22,30 te subotom i nedjeljom obavezno turniri.
Pa ni to nije bilo dosta već mora ući u reprezentaciju.
Pa drilanja za to.
Znali smo dnevno dvaput ići na treninge s reprezentacijom.
I onda je završila u bolnici, ne zbog sporta, ali dobro joj je došlo da stane i odmori.
Nikad se nije žalila da joj je teško, ali bilo joj je sigurno.
I meni i mužu je bilo.
Umjesto da odmorimo vikendom ili odemo nekamo u prirodu mi smo se ustajali u 5 vozili na natjecanje, tamo se cijeli dan potrkavali po dvorani jer je kćerina kategorija redovito bila među zadnjima, ali smo mi morali doći na otvorenje i postrojavanje i onda čekat po 8 i više sati da mala konačno nastupi.
Sve u svemu koma.
Onda dođu praznici, a trener se sjeti tzv zimskih priprema i odredi treninge ujutro i navečer pa opet nema ni dužeg spavanja, ni odmora....
Sad kći ne trenira već skoro godinu dana.

----------


## Cubana

> To su vam koma termini za voznju po gradu. Cijeli dan niste doma. 
> mozda je i to dio price?


Ovo je nama bilo presudno.
Jana pleše.
5x tjedno po dva sata na više. 
Ali u svojoj školi koja je na deset minuta od kuće.
I više ju ne vozim. Idem samo po nju da ne ide sama po mraku.
A kako više ne ide u boravak, ipak je velik dio dana kod kuće, stigne se odmoriti, napisati zadaću pa i poigrati vani.
Obožava plesati, ali znam da čim bi to bilo u paketu sa vozikanjem, našim i njenim (više našim, priznajem) cjelodnevnim izbivanjem iz kuće da taj sport ne bi bio dugod vijeka.

----------


## Cubana

A mali ide na hrvanje. 3xtjedno i to isto u školi u kvartu.
Istrči se, sluša trenera, čeka svoj red, bodri svoje... To je za početak dosta.

----------


## Trina

Moji su promijenili sve moguće sportove, pogotovo stariji sin. Od nogometa, košarke, tenisa, plivanja, kćer je išla na mažoretkinje, atletiku, nekakvu sportsku školu, klasične plesove, zumbu..sad je on 8. razred i već dvije godine je na košarci (to je druga runda, prvi put je krenuo u 5. razredu i ispisao se brzo) i u tome se pronašao. Redovit je na treninzima, utakmicama i vidim da se fizički razvija u zgodnog mladog košarkaša (narastao 20 cm u godinu ipo, razvio je sve mišiće, naročito gornji dio) a meni je najvažnije da se to sve njemu jako sviđa. Kćer se pronašla u hip hopu i rastura u tome, jedva čeka trening. Mlađi sin je išao na nogomet, pa na kpšarkcu i sad opet nogomet, u kojem uživa. Kad vidim da im je to dosadno, da idu jer moraju, kad izmišljaju tisuću razloga zašto nebi išli..onda ih ispišem, nema mi smisla.

----------


## buba klara

Moj trenira TKD već četvrtu godinu. 
Njegovi motivi za sport su prvenstveno oni socijalni, jer su zajedno krenuli i još idu njih troje prijatelja (iz razreda i zgrade). Osim toga, i sa drugom ekipom na trenigu se skompao i radi te cjelokupne atmosfere voli ići. 
Da oni ne idu, sumnjam da bi ga toliko držalo, i isto tako da su se zajedno odlučili za neki drugi sport on bi išao i na taj drugi, bitna mu je atmosfera na treningu i društvo.

Što se tiče njegove aktivnosti, on je jako statično dijete koje bi po cijele dane nešto sklapalo i slagalo, tako da mu trening od 3x tjedno jako dobro dođe da se razgiba i istrči, i hvala Bogu, da ide svojevoljno i s uživanjem. Nisam sigurna da bi mi ga se dalo tjerat i gledat smrknute face svaki put kad treba ići. Dok god je tako, neka ide.

E, da - i njima su od lani krenula natjecanja, s tim da on nije htio ići. Razgovarali smo s trenerom i rekao je da ga ne silimo, ako ne želi, ne mora, može i dalje trenirati sa tom grupom u kojoj je. Sreća ima razumnog čovjeka za trenera. Objasnio je da ima takve djece i da on tu ne vidi nikakav problem za nastavak treniranja. Situacija se promijenila ove godine, kad je sinko, očito skupivši hrabrost (i sigurnost u neke svoje novootkrivene sposobnosti), izjavio da od ove sezone želi ići i na natjecanja, makar meni to nije nešto za past u nesvjest, jer sam totalno antisportski i antinatjecateljski tip, a i natjecanja su obično vikendom kad smo svi zajedno negdje van kuće.

Meni osobno je svejedno kojim sportom će se baviti, dok god je to na razini 2-3 treninga tjedno, jer uz druge vanškolske obaveze, sumnjam da bi stizao bilo kakvu ozbiljniju varijantu treniranja. Važno mi je da se negdje razgiba i to je to. A posljednje, ne najmanje važno, je njegov odnos prema treninzima, klubu i cjelokupnoj tamošnjoj atmosferi, a taj je - da gušta. 

Je li za sport ili nije, to me uopće ne dira, bitno da ide dok voli i da se razgibava.

----------


## marijanada

Evo vam moj primjer:
ja sam kao dijete bježala od lopte i sportskih terena, tjelesni mi je bio najmrskiji predmet...
jako sam voljela tjelovježbu, vježbanje na spravama... sve što je individualno.
kad bi učiteljica rekla: sad ćete igrati graničara - pao bi mi mrak na oči. ne moram vam ni reći da je mene bilo najteže pogoditi,
jer nema te lopte koja bi mogla do mene  :Smile:  .
nikad, ali baš nikad nisam zaigrala košarku, odbojku ili nešto slično, nemam pojma kako sam u tome uopće uspjevala, a nisam nikad eskivirala satove tjelesnog.
ALI, zato sam pjevala prije nego što sam progovorila. Od prvog razreda osnovne do kraja srednje sam bila u tamburaškom sastavu, išla u glazbenu školu,
sudjelovala u svakoj dramskoj i literarnoj grupi u školi, pisala pjesme za časopise, kasnije sam pjevala u I. G. Kovačić...
da su roditelji zahtjevali da se bavim nekim grupnim sportom, ja bih bila silno nesretna, ali bi mi individualni super sjeo.
nažalost, nisam imala priliku time se baviti. za mene, onako mršavu i vižljastu kakva sam bila ritmička gimnastika bi bila kao stvorena, ali roditelji se
nisu bavili tim segmentom mog života, pa me je to zaobišlo.


Sad imam kćerku koja je krenula u prvi razred, voli plesati i pjevati, do sad je išla na folklor, ide 2 puta tjedno na plesnu grupu, 
a ja bih htjela da se osim tog cupkanja koje je više za dušu, bavi ritmičkom gimnastikom, ali rekreativno.

Tražim nešto na području Novog Zagreba. Znam da ima Leda na Kineziološkom, na Kajzerici u novoj školi djeluje klub Zagreb, ide li netko? Kakva su vam iskustva?

----------


## rehab

Imam i ja doma jednu gljivu. A tako bih voljela da negdje ide, da se nečim bavi, nisu mi uopće bitni neki ekstra rezultati i uspjesi, već samo da se nečim okupira, da se druži i da razvija različite interese. Ali jok. Sve što je obaveza, njemu ne odgovara. Zasad smo odustali od svega, jer je još mali i mislim da nema smisla da išta forsiram dok je u vrtićkoj dobi, ali nisam pametna kako postupiti kad krene u školu.

----------


## vissnja

Moja isto ne voli treninge niti išta organizovano gde joj neko govori šta će da radi. Njena čuvena rečenica je: mama, u meni kulja igra a moram da radim ono što mi kažu!!!
Ne teram je, ali insistiram na fizičkoj aktivnosti. Pa smo izabrali ples jer je instruktorka ležerna, pušta ih i da se poigraju i poglupiraju, ali i plešu, skaču. 
Kod nas ima i neka super školica sporta Pokret za okret u kojoj su zastupljeni svi sportovi po malo, i to se deci sviđa, ta česta promena aktivnosti. Npr. započinju trening sa korektivnom gimnastikom, pa malo trče, pa malo skaču, penju se. Jedan dan igraju odbojku, drugi nešto drugo. Treći čas u nedelji je najčešće plivanje ali i ne mora ako dete ne želi, može da izabere nešto drugo.
Možda da potražite nešto tako šarenoliko, da bude i sport i zabava.

----------


## buba klara

> Tražim nešto na području Novog Zagreba. Znam da ima Leda na Kineziološkom, na Kajzerici u novoj školi djeluje klub Zagreb, ide li netko? Kakva su vam iskustva?


Koliko znam na Velesajmu ima klub ritmičke gimnastike.
Što se plesa tiče, postoje Plesni punktovi Zagreb (trenige održavaju u OŠ Trnsko i u Utrinama). Nemam osobno iskustvo, to sam se raspitivala radi mlađe kćeri.

----------


## Angie75

I ne samo ritmičke, nego i obične gimnastike, i to podružnica osječke škole Inova Gym, jako su dobri!

----------


## buba klara

> Umjesto da odmorimo vikendom ili odemo nekamo u prirodu mi smo se ustajali u 5 vozili na natjecanje, tamo se cijeli dan potrkavali po dvorani jer je kćerina kategorija redovito bila među zadnjima, ali smo mi morali doći na otvorenje i postrojavanje i onda čekat po 8 i više sati da mala konačno nastupi.
> Sve u svemu koma.
> Onda dođu praznici, a trener se sjeti tzv zimskih priprema i odredi treninge ujutro i navečer pa opet nema ni dužeg spavanja, ni odmora....


meni je ovo koma
nažalost, sa svih strana čujem, sve više sportova i sve više trenera forsira ovu razinu  :Sad: 
mi u kvartu, odnosno u dijelu grada di živimo (Novi Zagreb) imamo stvarno široku paletu ponuđenih sportova za klince, međutim, kad smo se u 1. razredu informirali o klubovima i "razini" treninga, ispalo je da u većini slučajeva ta djetetova sportska aktivnost "pojede" i njega i cijelu obitelj
prvi izbor bilo nam je plivanje, ali tempo od 5 treniga tjedno + vikend natjecanja, odbilo nas je iste sekunde
drugi izbor nogomet - isti tempo + utakmice na koje ih se razvaža svaki vikend...
srećom, za sad imamo ovu varijantu sa TKD, vidjet ćemo do kad će se moći trenirati na toj razini, da ih se ne tjera u profesionalizam...(ne smeta mi povremeno neko natjecanje, ali svaki vikend + praznici - to ne dolazi u obzir)

----------


## cvijeta73

ma ne treba pretjerivati, mome uz svakodnevne treninge i utakmice vikendom i dalje ostaje dovoljno, ma i previše vremena za gluvarenje i kompjuter i obiteljska druženja. još malo, jedino ga mogu dobiti s planinarenjem subotom. 
treba izvagati, ako se dovoljno inače kreću, onda po meni nije nužno forsirati sport.
ako ne, a većina njih se ipak ne kreće dovoljno, onda bih ja ipak forsirala.
šteta jedino za one koji nisu baš sportski tipovi, da nema više ovakvih opcija kao tanjina - školske lige. da je ozbiljno, a opet ne tako ozbiljno da ima svaki dan trening.
jer većinu njih ne motivira rekreacija i bavljenje sportom radi zdravlja. 
moji oboje su bili najnesretniji na onim nekim neobaveznim aktivnostima.

----------


## Lili75

> Ako idu, s koliko godina treniraju koliko ozbiljno? Kako se to njima svidja? Ako mrndjaju, jel mrndjaju stalno? 
> 
> Recimo moja 8-godisnjakinja. Ovo joj je treca godina plivanja, sad su im treninzi 5x tjedno. Ona oduvijek mrndja, najsretnija je kad treninga nema, na treningu se dio vremena vuce uz prugu, ne dozivljava trenere kad objasnjavaju nego pogled baulja okolo. Voli natjecanja, ali to je sve sto ona voli u vezi sporta. Znaci ruku na srce svi skupa se patimo vec 3. godinu, plus 2g. gimnastike prije toga.
> 
> Jel da podvucem crtu i kazem da ona jednostavno nije materijal za sportasa? Jer to doista tako izgleda. Naravno da ja ne trazim od nje da sada ili jednog dana bude nova Anamarija Petricevic ili Sanja Jovanovic. Vazan mi je sport zbog one - u zdravom tijelu...


Jelka a sto je toliko grozno da je nakratko pustis da gljivari kad je vec od 3 godine upregnuta u sve te neke sportske a aktivnosti?
Pa mozda se bas iz dosade dijete nauci samo zabavljati ili otkrijete neke djetetove stvarne interese mozda je to ples, jezici, glazbena  ...bilo sto..
Meni bi bilo komada moram negdje ici 5x tjedno gdje ne uzivam, nit me to zanima i jos su svi u grupi bolji od mene???!!!


Treba se stavit u kozu djeteta i nezamislivo mi je odrasloj osobi koja voli sport da idem vise od 3x tjedno.inace mi dosadi. I volim mijenjat aktivnosti a ne stalno jedno te isto.

Mala mi ide na ritmiku  a maleni na sport.

----------


## gita75

evo moj prvi nije bio za sport.
kako znam?
jer je poslušno isprobao 4 sporta, trenirao duže vremena, patio od trbobolje prije svakog treninga...
dok meni nije dokuferilo maltretiranje djeteta pa se sport sveo na natjeravanja s klincima po kvartu.

srednja trenira atletiku drugu godinu (3xtjedno), u vrtiću je išla na ritmiku.
ima periode kad joj se ne da ali to je samo zbog zamora materijala. 
ne da joj se krenuti, ali na treningu se uvijek aktivira i zadovoljno ga odradi.

mali za sada sunožno skače po stanu. 
ima u njemu sportskog duha.

----------


## Deaedi

Moja cura je išla na: twd, karate, odbojku...

I od svega odustala, od twd-a nakon 2 godine, od odbojke nakon mjesec dana. Glavni problem je kod svih tih sportova bio što su natjecateljski orijentirani, a ona se na sportu voli zabavljati...No, nažalost nisam uspjela pronaći neki sport, treninge koji bili prvenstveno rekreativni za njenu dob (10g)...da se trener ne ljuti ako se djeca razbrbljaju umjesto da ga slušaju, da ne moram pisati ispričnice ako nije došla na trening...da je ležeran pristup i naglasak na rekreaciji i druženju, uz neku aktivnost...

----------


## marta

Moraju se poklopiti dijete, sport i trener. 
Jelka, probaj sa sinkro plivanjem ili jednostavno dogovori s trenerima da će tvoj kćer dolaziti na trening 3 puta tjedno, a ne 5.

----------


## buba klara

> da ne moram pisati ispričnice ako nije došla na trening


stvarno??

----------


## larmama

Deaedi, atletika na Mladosti ti je takva kao što pišeš pa vidi jel ti paše

----------


## Barbi

U školi u koju moja djeca idu u vrijeme produženog boravka organizirano je više sportskih aktivnosti, zapravo su različiti sportski klubovi unajmili školsku dvoranu u tim terminima.
Tako moja kćer ide na rukomet (klub Lokomotiva) dvaput tjedno, išla je prošle godine na hokej dvaput tjedno, sad umjesto toga imaju nekakav sportski termin koji obuhvaća elemente raznih sportova i besplatan je, shvatila sam da to grad Zagreb financira. Isto je tako u vremenu boravka moj sin išao na nogomet i tenis.
Dok su djeca niži razredi osnovne škole to je dobitna kombinacija.
Jer ovi sportovi koje treniraju oboje izvan škole (ona taekwondo triput tjedno treninzi, on hokej na ledu neodređeni broj treninga tjedno, od 1 do 5 i utakmica svake nedjelje) cijede nas obiteljski do zadnje kapi krvi razvoženjem na treninge i turnire načekivanjem dok trening završi  :Cekam: 

A kako znati je li dijete za sport, pa ja mislim da je svako dijete za neki sport, samo treba dobro odabrati. Netko više voli individualne sportove, netko se bolje osjeća u timu. Netko se voli natjecati, netko ne. Ima toliko različitih sportova da svatko može naći nešto čak i ako isprva nije siguran što želi.  :Smile: 
Ja sam svakako za to da sve svako dijete (i odrasla osoba isto) bavi nekim sportom.

----------


## gita75

Naša atletika (koja se održava na školskom igralištu, po zimi u školskoj dvorani) je baš takva.
Tri puta tjedno, dođeš-nedođeš, nema veze. Natjecanja su dva ili tri puta godišnje, mali do 4. razreda svi dobe medalje.
Klinci obožavaju trenera i prilično ga slušaju, a cijeli trening je nekakva usmjerena igra.

----------


## tina55

mislim da je bitno odabrati i sport i dobrog trenera i grupu vršnjaka ili bar početnika!!! da ne upadne u grupu djeca koja već trenira godinama pa se osjeća loše jer ih ne može pratiti

----------


## tanja37

Moj već osam godina trenira tkd, bilo je svega-i ne da mu se i njurga i ne bi više to i svašta nešto... Mi smo ustrajali jer nam je bitno da se bavi sportom i ne ocekujemo super rezutate. Nekad ide na turnire, nekad ne. Ne zelimo da postane 
 rob igrica i kompa, neka ima neku obvezu i tjelesnu aktivnost. I dobro mu je, druzi se, putuje, uziva...

----------


## tina55

moja ide na tenis već godinu dana i na svaki trening je dosad išla s veseljem, a nakon treninga je sretna - to mi je najbitnije, sama je odabrala taj sport, na početku smo se bojali i mi i trenerica da joj se ne zamjeri jer je morala ići u grupu sa školarcima koji već dulje treniraju (a ona je imala samo 4 godine), ali nije, sad je u grupi u kojoj svi otprilike jednako dugo treniraju, još uvijek je najmlađa od svih, ali bez problema prati svoju grupu

----------


## Lutonjica

moje cure nisu za sport.
najstarija je probala klizanje, tenis, gimnastiku i judo, nije joj se svidjelo pa odustala
srednja nije htjela ni probati niti jedan sport, ne voli sportove
nemam potrebu forsirat sport jer je to zdravo, a njima se ne sviđa

obje su umjetnički tipovi, najstarija ide na suvremeni ples, zbor, gitaru i likovnu radionicu, srednja na likovnu i suvremeni ples... meni je i to previše LOL

mladi je premali da ga upisujem na išta. ali već ga vidim u ekstremnim sportovima i pripremam se psihički na to

----------


## Barbi

Lutonjice, pa ples jest sport  :Smile:  u smislu da zahtijeva fizički napor, čak i veći od mnogih sportskih sportova.
Da imaš dijete koje ne miče guzicu s trosjeda, da vidiš kako bi ga šutnula nogom u tu istu guzicu i ne bi imala grižnju savjesti forsirati da se bavi nečim.

----------


## tanja_b

> šteta jedino za one koji nisu baš sportski tipovi, da nema više ovakvih opcija kao tanjina - školske lige. da je ozbiljno, a opet ne tako ozbiljno da ima svaki dan trening.
> jer većinu njih ne motivira rekreacija i bavljenje sportom radi zdravlja.


Što je najbolje, to i nije školska liga, nego liga koju organizira "Cedevita", koja ima škole košarke po cijelom gradu i to su ozbiljni treninzi, 4× tjedno, i puno intenzivnije se radi.
Ovi naši su gosti kod "Cedevite", i vidi se da su slabiji od njih, ali vidi se i da pomalo napreduju. 
Prošle godine su imali treninge 2× tjedno, ove godine je to 3×, od toga jedan dan nedjelja. 
A. zbog glazbene škole ni ne može dolaziti na sve te treninge, a nedjeljom dolazi, ali ako idemo obiteljski planinariti, onda to ima prioritet. I svima je to prihvatljivo, i nama i trenerima.
Meni je bilo najvažnije da od trenera dobijem pozitivnu povratnu informaciju. Kad mi je rekao "oni su samo djeca i ne treba ih drugačije ni tretirati; nama je cilj da što više djece igra košarku; tko voli trenirati neka dolazi kad stigne" - ma na takve treninge bih ga natjerala da ide sve i da je poželio odustati  :Grin:  
Vidjela sam i na tim utakmicama da ima svega - ima trenera koji urlaju na svoju ekipu i grde ih poslije utakmice, a ovi naši im uvijek kažu da su dobro igrali i da se nadaju da će idući put biti još bolji (a skoro svaki put izgube).

----------


## sirius

> Lutonjice, pa ples jest sport  u smislu da zahtijeva fizički napor, čak i veći od mnogih sportskih sportova.
> Da imaš dijete koje ne miče guzicu s trosjeda, da vidiš kako bi ga šutnula nogom u tu istu guzicu i ne bi imala grižnju savjesti forsirati da se bavi nečim.


  :Laughing: 
o, da, i zrtvovala se pri tome sa razvazanjem i nacekavanjem .

----------


## Tanči

Tajna je u bodovima i rang listama.
Zato su natjecanja bitna.
Bodove dobivaju prva tri mjesta.
To se zbraja i prema tome se rangiraju klubovi.
Najbolje rangirani dobivaju novac od države, ostali ne.
Sve se ipak vrti oko love.

----------


## Lili75

> Jelka a sto je toliko grozno da je nakratko pustis da gljivari kad je vec od 3 godine starosti upregnuta u sve te neke sportske a aktivnosti?
> Pa mozda se bas iz dosade dijete nauci samo zabavljati ili otkrijete neke djetetove stvarne interese mozda je to ples, jezici, glazbena  ...bilo sto..
> Meni bi bilo komada moram negdje ici 5x tjedno gdje ne uzivam, nit me to zanima i jos su svi u grupi bolji od mene???!!!
> 
> 
> Treba se stavit u kozu djeteta i nezamislivo mi je odrasloj osobi koja voli sport da idem vise od 3x tjedno.inace mi dosadi. I volim mijenjat aktivnosti a ne stalno jedno te isto.
> 
> Mala mi ide na ritmiku  a maleni na sport.


*Jelka*, nisi odgovorila. Bas me zanima tvoje viđenje.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjice, pa ples jest sport  u smislu da zahtijeva fizički napor, čak i veći od mnogih sportskih sportova.
> Da imaš dijete koje ne miče guzicu s trosjeda, da vidiš kako bi ga šutnula nogom u tu istu guzicu i ne bi imala grižnju savjesti forsirati da se bavi nečim.


pa priznajem, da, istina, nakon ta 2 sata suvremenog pelsa su mokre i znojne i umorne
to je fizička aktivnost 
al nije sport LOL

----------


## sirius

> *Jelka*, nisi odgovorila. Bas me zanima tvoje viđenje.


Cuj , moj ne voli bas skolu, ali boravi tamo 10 mj. godisnje.  :Smile: 
treniranje ipak voli vise od skole.
ali znacajno manje od video igrica.
 :Smile:

----------


## emily

> nemam potrebu forsirat sport jer je to zdravo, a njima se ne sviđa


*X*

stariji igra nogomet od 2. razreda, s prekidima, ali zadnjih 4 godine u komadu
kad nije igrao nogomet (iz objektivnih razloga, tipa bilo je predaleko da ide sam na trening, a nismo ga mogli redovito voziti, isl), bavio se kratko atletikom (1 polugodiste) i trenirao je karate 3 godine.
bio se zagrijao za rukomet, ali u skoli nije bilo muskog rukometa uopce (samo zenski), pa je to  otpalo kao mogucnost

ali nogomet mu je uvijek bio na 1. mjestu

mala je mazoretkinja od 4. razreda i to obozava. nije sport, ali je fizicka aktivnost definitivno
prva 3 razreda nije bila u nikakvom sportu, i ne mislim da je nesto extra propustila

----------


## Jelka

Lili, ne stizem od posla.

Poznajem ja svoje dijete, što ju manje potičeš (čitaj: tjeraš) to se pretvara u veću gljivu. Npr. ovo ljeto je 2mj. provela na moru, pustili smo ju da nema nikakvih obaveza, nije morala plivati, samo se pracakala u plicaku. Trutina teška. Natukla kila (što je dobrim dijelom zaslužna baka). I što nakon toga zaključuješ? 

Ja sam od 2.r. počela s plivanjem, bila odlična, onda polomila ruke na glupoj atletici u školi (jer mi plivanje nije bilo dovoljno), kad sam skinula longetu više nisam imala kondicije i nisam bila najbrža. Pa mi pao entuzijazam i brzo nažicala starce da odustanem. Natukla 15-20kg u 2g. Nikad neću prežaliti što su starci digli ruke.
Onda sam se prebacila na odbojku, opet žustro krenula, ali zbog kasnih termina moji mi nisu dali da se u klubu razvijam, pa je ostalo na amaterstvu. Sve do fakulteta. Onda sam upoznala MM-a i od tada spasnulo potpuno.

Pišem sve to da vam dočaram u kojoj sam mjeri sportaš u duši i kako mi je teško biti objektivna u ovakvoj situaciji. I da se nalazim pred jaaako teškom dvojbom. Ali mogu reći da ste mi strašno pomogli sa svojim iskustvima i razmišljanjima.

Ono što nisam još napisala, ali zato što je za drugu temu, je da mislim da bi se Jana našla u nekakvim konkretnim likovnim radionicama. Umjetnički je tip, u vrtiću su imali malu kreativu s predivnom tetom i tu je puno toga naučila. Trenutne učiteljice ju hvale kako je maštovita, ja doma vidim kako divno crta. Baš ima tu crtu.

Jer da li doista svako dijete mora biti makar i rekreativan sportaš? MM se nikad nije bavio ikakvim sportom, danas mu je zbog toga krivo, ali takva su bila vremena u njegovoj obitelji. Kako će Jana razmišljati za 20 godina? :/

----------


## sirius

Naravno da ne mora.
ako ima zicu i motivaciju za nesto drugo, tada potici tu zicu.
ali to znaci da ce te se morati vise obiteljski baviti fizickom aktivnosti , ako je ona sklona gljivarenju i skupljanju kolograma. Sto isto nije lose. :Smile:

----------


## Mima

A ne mora biti sportaš, naravno, ali mislim da je važno da bude fizički aktivno. 
Mi smo relativno aktivni kao obitelj, imamo psa, šećemo, idemo u prirodu, dijete vozi bicikl, rola, po zimi ide na klizanje, na skijanje kad uspijemo organizirati, pa je moja kći svejedno u prilično lošoj formi; recimo treninzi na badmintonu su joj prvih par puta jako teško pali. 
Tako da ja mislim da je jako dobro da se bavi nekom vrstom fizičke aktivnosti, ali 5x tjedno bi mi stvarno bilo previše.
Ako bi se sport sveo na 2x tjedno onda bi ostalo vremena i za likovnu radionicu.

----------


## tanja_b

> A ne mora biti sportaš, naravno, ali mislim da je važno da bude fizički aktivno.


Slažem se.
Meni je sport oduvijek bio teška tlaka, i zahvalna sam roditeljima koji me nisu tjerali da išta "treniram". Našla sam se kasnije u planinarenju, što doduše nije sport, ali itekako zahtijeva kondiciju, i jako puno mi znači za stil života. Istovremeno, znam dosta ljudi koji su se bavili sportom, pa im višesatno hodanje ipak predstavlja napor, puno veći nego meni-antitalentu za sve sportove. Ništa nije crno-bijelo.

----------


## ani4

i moj je nakon 4 godine plivanja odustao, jednostavno mu je bilo predosadno 1,5 sat plivati gore-dolje. Ubili su mu volju za plivanjem tako da se ni na moru nije zelio kupati, a kamoli pravilno plivati.
Mala ide na ritmicku gimnadtiku i tu joj je ok. Curice koje su bolje se izdvoje i treniraju vise, a ostale mogu jos 10 godina ako zele rekreativno trenirati ovako, 2x tjedno. Nema nikakvog pritiska.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kako će Jana razmišljati za 20 godina? :/


gle, tak ne možeš živjeti, pitati se takva pitanja nema nikakvog smisla

možda će ti zamjerat što si je tjerala na sport/ likovnu/ jezike/ instrument/nastavi niz/, a njoj se nije dalo. i mrzit te zbog toga LOL
a možda će ti zamjerat što ju nisi tjerala na sport/ likovnu/ jezike/ instrument/ nastavi niz/, a ona misli da si trebala. i mrzit te zbog toga lol

----------


## cvijeta73

> Slažem se.
> Meni je sport oduvijek bio teška tlaka, i zahvalna sam roditeljima koji me nisu tjerali da išta "treniram". .


i ja se slažem- al mislim da to roditelj stvarno može procijeniti. jel se radi o stvarnoj teškoj tlaci, da sport čini dijete nesretnim,  ili kao u našem slučaju, njurganju jer mu se baš sad neda nikamo. 
i još nešto, teško je njih baš natjerati na naporniju fizičku dobrovoljnu aktivnost. meni je to jedino s tim planinarenjem uspjelo, s tim da njima i nije baš naporno jer ja ne mogu i kukam  :Grin:  to vole. ajd još kad je lijepo vrijeme, onda j još igra vani s frendovima nogomet, vozikaju se na bicikli, i tako.
al po zimi, i po kiši, kad nema treninga, eno ih pred tv-om ili pred kompom.
a puno djece, naročito mlađe, i nema tu mogućnost parka, nogometa, bicikle i sl. ako žive u centru recimo.

----------


## Anci

Ja potpisujem tanju. Moja mladja se ne bavi nicim  :Grin:  a ne znam, iskreno, ni kad bismo to ubacili dok je jos u boravku.
No mi smo dosta aktivni- vikendom prepjesaci i planinari cca 15 km i vozi bicikl. Ovo zadnje je malo tjeram jer joj se bas ne da, a ja trcim pa joj onda kazem da mi mora praviti drustvo. 

Tako da je ja ne bih tjerala ako je to cini nesretnom, ali bih uvela neku fizicku aktivnost- duze i brze setnje, bicikl, planinarenje... 
Planinarenje je predivna obiteljska aktivnost  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

najstarijoj je ovo 4. godina plesa i 2. godina likovne i ja bogme još nijednom nisam doživjela da joj se ne da ići ili da njurga. i po najgorem nevremenu i nakon teškog školskog dana, uvijek s osmijehom na licu juri na te grupe. i nesretna je ako je bolesna ili su praznici pa ne moze ici.
na sve ostalo do sad što je probala je njurgala.
tako da mislim da kad nađu ono što ih fakat zanima, da je to to. 
ona živi od plesa, slikanja i kiparstva, to je ono što joj daje energiju za sve drugo i što je ispunjava.

----------


## tanja37

Ne treba dijete forsirati, nego prepoznati kad je stvarno doslo do zasicenja a kada samo gunđa jer bi rađe visio doma na igricama. I nije svako dijete za sport, neka su djeca bolja u nekim drugim stvarima. Roditelj je taj koji treba procijeniti sto je za njegovo dijete najbolje prema njegovim sklonostima. Najgore je kad roditelji liječe neke svoje frustracije preko djece u sportu, sto smo imalj isto tako prilike vidjeti kroz naš staž u tkd-u. Mali mi je od treće godine pokazivao afinitet prema takvoj vrsti sporta a malu smo upisali na ritmicku gimnastiku po njenoj zelji tek sada u prvom razredu.

----------


## orange80

A sto je sa sportom u školi?

Kod nas je to bas dobro organizirano, mali (1-3.r.) idu u univerzalnu sportsku skolu 2 x tjedno,
A kasnije ima odbojka, nogomet i svašta nešto. Koliko znam sva djeca treniraju 2x tjedno,
Isto idu na medu školska natjecanja i sl.

Moram priznati da ja nebih dijete vodila 5 puta tjedno na neki sport ako nebih bas imala neke ambicije
za ozbiljno bavljenje sportom i ako dijete nego bas totalno bilo ludo za tim. Čemu?
Da ne velim da intenzivno bavljenje sportom, pogotovo u djetinjstvu nije uvijek najzdavije

----------


## cvijeta73

> ona živi od plesa, slikanja i kiparstva, to je ono što joj daje energiju za sve drugo i što je ispunjava.


lut, pa to je genijalno. 
problem je kad ih ispunjavaju igrice i tv i kauč. i njurganje. 
trebate ih vidjeti kad krenemo u šumu.
prvo pol sata tako njurgaju da mi dođe da ih iskrcam. da zašto ih mučimo, da ih mi zlostavljamo, da oni imaju svoja prava itd itd da ih mi činimo nesretnima, da im upropaštavamo vikende. pod vodstvom j, a m za njim ponavlja ko papagaj.
i, onda, ko da ih neko krpom mlatne po glavi. i odjednom postanu sretna djeca  :Grin: 
a znam da vole jer između ostaloga, se poslije i na fejsu j hvali kako je planinario i kako je super proveo vikend.
tako je bilo i s nogometom. a i m stalno nešto izmišlja za bazen. i onda dođe sva sretna i prepričava kako je bilo.
al da je naporno - je. odnosno, oni su naporni.
zato kažem. ako su zbilja nesretni) kao što je bio j kad sam ga tjerala na skokove u vodu, meni je bilo fora da zna lijepo skakati i kao bit će glavni frajer kad skoči s neke visoke stijene  :Rolling Eyes:   :lool:  ), naravno da ne treba forsirati.

----------


## cvijeta73

za tvoju situaciju jelka, potpisujem sirius.




> Naravno da ne mora.
> ako ima zicu i motivaciju za nesto drugo, tada potici tu zicu.
> ali to znaci da ce te se morati vise obiteljski baviti fizickom aktivnosti , ako je ona sklona gljivarenju i skupljanju kolograma. Sto isto nije lose.

----------


## sirius

Ajme, cvijeta ! Kao da imamo istu djecu. :D
sa tom razlikom da manja voli da joj dupe vidi puta. Ona je moja nada i uzdanica ( ali nakon tri dolaska je odustala od svoje prve aktivnosti -ritmike. Jer joj je bilo -dosadno!).

----------


## cvijeta73

skužila sam sirius odmah po tvojim postovima da su tu negdje  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Cvijeta, tocno tako su moje njurgale dobrih godinu dana  :lool: 
Da su sva "normalna" djeca sad u shoping centri i idu u kino i jedu kokice. A one moraju na grah na sljeme  :lool: 
Da smo grozni i onda se malo potuku i samo odjednom se trgnu! Obicno sam ja znala povesti neku pricu ili kviz znanja harry pottera  :Grin:  da ih prebacim malo. Sad vise ni to ne treba. Uredno se hvale u skoli, nose slike i planinarske knjizice :D

----------


## cvijeta73

joj to me podsjetilo, prije neke 3 godine, m je bila mala i isto smo se penjali po nekom brdu na cresu. i htjela je da ju nosimo. a jedva sebe nosim i ja i mm. pa sam joj ja mislim dobrih sat-dva pričala priču vailisa premudra. malo po sjećanju, a malo sam izmišljala, kako već one ruske bajke idu - odi tamo ne znam kamo, donesi to, ne znam što... i tako, zadatak na zadatak, zagonetka na zagonetku i došli nekako do kuće bez nošenja  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

jao, i ovi moji njurgaju kad idemo na planinarenje. a vodimo ih redovito od 3., 4. godine. prvih nekoliko godina su revali ko mali magarci, barem jedno je uvijek plakalo, barem prvih pola sata ili 45 min. nakon toga sve super.
srednji (onaj koji voli kauč) njurga najviše. sad je presretan jer imam upalu pluća i ne možemo planinariti.  :Grin: 

ali već smo došli do toga da je najstarija jako zavoljela planinarenje, jedino šizi kad idemo na Oštrc/Okić jer joj je strmo.
najmlađa je isto zavoljela, ona se ufura u film da je Luke Skywalker na obuci za jedija.
jedino srednji redovito njurga i ponekad plače, bude me sram kad se mimoilazimo s ljudima.

----------


## rehab

> Ajme, cvijeta ! Kao da imamo istu djecu. :D


I ja, i ja ! Živim za dan kad će mi reći : mama idemo.... bilo gdje. Jok. Kuća je zakon. Svaki dan ih moram tjerati u najobičniju šetnju. Pogotovo starijeg, njemu se nije jednom dogodilo da preplače cijelu šetnju. Kad je vani ružno vrijeme, onda im popustim, ostavim ih u kući. Ali, kad je lijepo vrijeme, ne dopuštam sjedenje u kući. 
Oni nisu ekranoovisnici, njih zanima bilo što što mogu raditi u kući. Sad je ružno vrijeme pa se igraju, čitaju, crtaju, slažu drva s tatom, pospremaju sa mnom kuću, gledaju crtiće... Ako i izađu vani, to je pola sata maksimum maksimuma. Sve im je dosadno.
To gljivarenje je, dakle, prisutno i u svakodnevnom životu. O nekom kontinuiranom odlasku na sport, jezik, bilo što, ne mogu ni razmišljati.

----------


## cvijeta73

e, da budemo pošteni, kad oni prestanu kukati - krenem ja. da koji me vrag tu doveo i da ne mogu više i da kolko još. e to im tek pričinjava neopisivo veselje i radost i daje im poleta  :Rolling Eyes:  al doći ću ja do kondicije, vidjet će oni...
 :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Cekam te tamo da se malo prijavis!

----------


## Peterlin

> joj to me podsjetilo, prije neke 3 godine, m je bila mala i isto smo se penjali po nekom brdu na cresu. i htjela je da ju nosimo. a jedva sebe nosim i ja i mm. pa sam joj ja mislim dobrih sat-dva pričala priču vailisa premudra. malo po sjećanju, a malo sam izmišljala, kako već one ruske bajke idu - odi tamo ne znam kamo, donesi to, ne znam što... i tako, zadatak na zadatak, zagonetka na zagonetku i došli nekako do kuće bez nošenja


 Evo da se i mi prijavimo s istim setom problema.... Sad je već bolje jer su veći, ali pred koju godinu bio mi je pravi izazov smisliti motivaciju za nastavak hodanja na planinarenju. Mi nismo redoviti planinari, ali povremeno odemo, a tada mi je najbolja motivacija dozvoliti djeci da nose fotoaparate i slika(va) ju putem sve što stignu. Bude i zanimljivih stvari - na Japetiću smo našli zaštićeni crveni ljiljan i druge biljke koje ne znam kako se zovu, a kladila bih se da su isto zaštićene... Poslije to doma stavimo u slide show i divimo se sami sebi. Uz priču hodanje prođe ok. Bitno je da nije dosadno. Najviše im se sviđa hodanje uz more - recimo na Krku. Ali uzbrdica, ajoooj...

----------


## tanja_b

Svima kojima djeca njurgaju na planinarenju - to je najnormalnije, kad su s roditeljima. Nas je spasilo što smo u dobi kad je A. imao 2,5 godine (taman kad je bio na granici samostalnog hodanja i nošenja po planinama) našli super društvo za takve izlete. S tom djecom je praktički odrastao, to mu je prošireni krug prijatelja, povrh onih iz škole ili kvarta. Kad smo s nekim u društvu, makar i samo s još jednom obitelji, nimalo ne njurga, dapače, skoro cijeli izlet ga ni ne vidim jer odmagli nekamo naprijed  :Grin:   Kad je sam s nama roditeljima, bilo je tu i njurganja i svega, ali kako je stariji i s boljom kondicijom, i toga je sve manje, samo mu cilj mora biti dovoljno atraktivan.

Još jedna mala tajna motivacije: skupljanje žigova u neku planinarsku obilaznicu  :Wink:   Ja sam se tome odupirala dosta dugo jer nisam htjela da postanemo robovi žigomanije, onda sam popustila i prošle godine kupila dnevnike sebi i njemu (MM nije htio jer ga to uopće ne zanima). Što da kažem, otkako imamo dnevnike, išao bi bilo kamo i na bilo koji cilj, samo ako je u sklopu HPO  :Grin: 
(ovo vrijedi samo za djecu natjecateljsko-skupljačke prirode, ali mislim da ih ima dosta takvih)

----------


## roman972

> samo mu cilj mora biti dovoljno atraktivan.
> 
> Još jedna mala tajna motivacije: skupljanje žigova u neku planinarsku obilaznicu   Ja sam se tome odupirala dosta dugo jer nisam htjela da postanemo robovi žigomanije, onda sam popustila i prošle godine kupila dnevnike sebi i njemu (MM nije htio jer ga to uopće ne zanima). Što da kažem, otkako imamo dnevnike, išao bi bilo kamo i na bilo koji cilj, samo ako je u sklopu HPO


I nama je ovo pomoglo, i bio nam je poticaj za proširenje izbora ciljeva i staza (a to i jest smisao obilaznica), tako da smo svi profitirali! :Grin:

----------


## larmama

> Još jedna mala tajna motivacije: skupljanje žigova u neku planinarsku obilaznicu   Ja sam se tome odupirala dosta dugo jer nisam htjela da postanemo robovi žigomanije, onda sam popustila i prošle godine kupila dnevnike sebi i njemu (MM nije htio jer ga to uopće ne zanima). Što da kažem, otkako imamo dnevnike, išao bi bilo kamo i na bilo koji cilj, samo ako je u sklopu HPO 
> (ovo vrijedi samo za djecu natjecateljsko-skupljačke prirode, ali mislim da ih ima dosta takvih)


morat ću to probati, jer moja njurga li njurga  :Cool:  A zadnjih godina baš i nemamo tako često društvo za nju.

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni kad netko pita da li si za sport zvuci da li imas talenta postat profi sportas?
a za djecu je poanta ipak prvenstveno u fizickoj aktivnosti,tako da onaj ples sto netko spominje je itekako pozeljan...

nisam znala da neki sportovi/klubovi i treneri tako brzo krenu sa nekom kompetitivnoscu,natjecanjima itd...naravno da se onda manje spretni/talentirani ne osjecaju bas najbolje i moze im postati tlaka ici....

i mi isto puno setamo,vozi bicku (ja trcim za njom jer ju neznam vozit LOL) za sada ju nisam nigdje upisala ali planiram sa 4 barem na ples....

----------


## krumpiric

Moj trenira košarku i tamo se zabavlja. Skoro će 10godina, trenira od vrtića otprilike, uz pauze za jednu godinu tenisa.
Preko ljeta trenira vaterpolo, ali u ZG je vaterpolo jednostavno prekasno- terminima, a i metodologijom treninga nismo bili oduševljeni.
Trener na košarci je ODLIČAN, to je pravi rekreativni trening pun ljubavi i zabave.

ŠTo se tiče toga "znate li za što su?"- e to tako vidiš. On je za vaterpolo. Može preplivat mali maraton. Ja ga ne mogu potopit u vodi. Igra s kadetima.
Ono, baš vidiš kad je dijete za nešto jako talentirano. Za razliku od npr. košarke koja mu ok ide, ali nije to ni blizu ovome.
Jednom kad bude veći mu ni termini ni metode vjerojatno neće biti neodgovarajući, pa se možde prebaci. ZAsad mu je jadranska divlja liga dosta :D 

Mi imamo sreće, jer, iako je isti ko i drugi po pitanju da bi najradije igrao plejku 8h na dan, košarka ga je kupila ljubavlju i odnosima s trenerom i djecom, a vaterpolo njegovim uspjehom, to su mu dovoljne motivacije.

----------


## krumpiric

> morat ću to probati, jer moja njurga li njurga  A zadnjih godina baš i nemamo tako često društvo za nju.


nama je to prošlo tako da su krenuli tu i tamo s onim najjednostavnijim dječjim orijentacijskim utrkama, pa su žigovi postali turbo fora.

----------


## krumpiric

> pa priznajem, da, istina, nakon ta 2 sata suvremenog pelsa su mokre i znojne i umorne
> to je fizička aktivnost 
> al nije sport LOL


pa nije poanta teme u formi nego u sadržaju  :Smile: 
moja ide na balet i košarku, balet je daleko naporniji

----------


## zasad skulirana

> pa nije poanta teme u formi nego u sadržaju 
> moja ide na balet i košarku, balet je daleko naporniji


ha ha ,na prvu sam procitala MOJ ide na balet i kosarku pa gledam - imas malog baletana koji je dobar u vaterpolu,cool!  :Wink:

----------


## marijanada

baš mi je koristilo što sam ovdje virnula!
kontaktirala sam plesne punktove u trnskom, "inova gim" na velesajmu i ritmičku gimnastiku u školi kajzerica.
obići ćemo svo troje i pustiti dijete da odluči  :Smile:

----------


## Val

*Marijanada*, ima i RGK Aura na Velesajmu. Navodno su jako dobri.

Glede teme, moji su sportski talentirana djeca, pogotovo sin, ALI on na svakom treningu djeluje nezainteresirano.
Čovjek bi ga trenutno ispisao. No na natjecanju je druga priča. Grize, trudi se maksimalno, osvaja turnire.

Djeca različito doživljavaju sport i ne odnose se prema njemu jednako, a dobrim djelom puno drugačije od naših očekivanja.

----------


## marijanada

Val, hvala! pogledati ću i Auru.

ja mislim da je sa sportom slično kao sa hranom - moraš djetetu 10 puta ponuditi da proba, 
da bi bio siguran dali mu se sviđa ili ne.

ja sam kao sasvim mala djevojčica trebala krenuti na balet. roditelji me doveli, predali me voditeljici, a ja se stisnula od neugode
kao prestrašeni miš. Posjela me je na ručnik i rekla: evo, mi ćemo vježbati, a ti kad budeš spremna - pridruži nam se.
ja sam gorila od želje da se dignem sa ručnika i da dođem među njih, ali sam bila presramežljiva da bi se pomakla s mjesta.
Nitko nije intervenirao i ja sam ostala na ručniku do kraja sata, voditeljica je zaključila da me to ne zanima i za mene je balet bio gotov.
Roditelji su me razočarano odveli kući. Kasnije su mi često znali predbaciti kako sam mogla, a nisam htjela... nisam prežalila što se nisam digla s tog 
nesretnog ručnika.
Prije su bila druga vremena. Srećom, danas su djeca otvorenija i roditelji možda ipak više osluškuju svoju djecu, barem mislim da je tako.

----------


## krumpiric

Meni se čini da ne treba reagirati na svaki mig, tj. kako mi djeca rastu, tako se, umjesto više, manje vodim onom o kompetencijama. Trudim se dati djeci vremena za ispravnu odluku, jer mi se čini da nema šanse da bilo kakvo biće neće od prve odabrati jednostavniji način. 
Pa ako nije baš sportaš godine, da će biti kukanja, izbjegavanja itd. Kome je u interesu trčat, ako može ležat i igrat igre  :hehhe:, ako nema neku motivaciju...tipa da mu/joj ide, da je ekipa odlična ili tako nešto.
Treba možda krenut od toga koliko se nama nešto da/ne da. Nakon dana na poslu (ili u školi, štogod).

----------


## larmama

Moja ide i na izviđače, to je recimo jedna od aktivnosti koja ima uz sve ostale elemente i puno elemenata kretanja Recimo ovaj vikend imaju natjecanje. To se odvija na otvorenom i po kiši i uključuje niz zadataka. Znači kombinacija kretanja, grupe i ciljanih zadataka. Noće u dvorani osnovne škole tako da je uključen i noćni tulum u vrećama.
Inače se nalaze jednom tjednom što nije prezahtjevno. Jednom mjesečno imaju još odredski sastanak i u prosjeku jedan vikend neku aktivnost ( natjecanje, izlet, posjet nekom događanju u gradu ....) Odlično je i što preko ljeta imaju dvotjedna taborovanja  pod šatorima, po zimi zimovanje u nekom planinarskom domu.
Uglavnom moja jako uživa jer voli dinamično učenje, a tu ga zaista ima. Recimo za natjecanja imaju izradu čvorova, signalizaciju rukama, snalaženje na karti, malo teorije o oblacima, ... i još hrpu toga.
A da bude on topic imaju i svoj sport scout ball.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Meni se čini da ne treba reagirati na svaki mig, tj. kako mi djeca rastu, tako se, umjesto više, manje vodim onom o kompetencijama. Trudim se dati djeci vremena za ispravnu odluku, jer mi se čini da nema šanse da bilo kakvo biće neće od prve odabrati jednostavniji način. 
> Pa ako nije baš sportaš godine, da će biti kukanja, izbjegavanja itd. Kome je u interesu trčat, ako može ležat i igrat igre  :hehhe:, ako nema neku motivaciju...tipa da mu/joj ide, da je ekipa odlična ili tako nešto.
> Treba možda krenut od toga koliko se nama nešto da/ne da. Nakon dana na poslu (ili u školi, štogod).


x

dakle, na mom primjeru, treba znat razlikovati kukanje kad je išao na skokove u vodu/atletiku/karate  i kukanje kad je išao na nogomet. ovo prvo je bilo za uvažiti, a ovo drugo za pogurati. 
trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da shvatim da dijete nije za individualni sport nikako  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

Najstariji 7. godinu trenira rukomet, prije tog jednu godinu kosarke i jedno ljeto tenisa. 
Kako znam da je za to? Osim dto mi se nekad cini da se rodio s loptom u rukama, jer on rastura sve loptacke sportove, rukomet je njegova prva i najveca ljubav. I kad je tako nije mi/ nam problem viziti 5 puta tjedno na treninge i cekati do besvjesti, ni cubiti na utakmicama i turnirima. Dodatni benefit je sto je on , a i mi tamo nasao divne prijatelje, jedni su cak i kumovi najmanjem :Smile: 

srednji je stvoren za ples i ritmicki pokret, ali nece. Bed mu je , kaze, jer su tamo samo curice. On bi na nogomet , isso je ljetos u skolu nogometa , ali... Iskreno, ja to malo opstruiram. Vidjet cemo. Za sad plese doma, vozi bicikl vani i stalno skace s prijateljima. A vole i zagljivariti, oba. I povremeno ni u tome nema nista lose. Povremeno. 

Najmanji je premali za ovakvu analizu. On jos ne skace sunozno.

----------


## babyboys

Jelka, nisu sva djeca ista. Nekim je i pola sata slobodne igre vani sasvim dovoljno. A mozda , ako ima umjetnicku zicu , joj nikako ne pase strukturirani trening ( i oni za koje nam se cini da se samo igraju su itekako strukturirani).

probaj ju upisati u neki zbor, ili na neku likovnu radionicu (cekate ima zgodnih, i u Dubravi, mislim da u POU), nek joj to popuni vrijeme. 

I sto vama znaci gljivariti? Moji uzmu daljinski, legnu i iskljuce se iz svemira. Ovo sto pise rehab meni nije gljivarenje ni pod razno.

----------


## babyboys

Krumpi, imas pp

----------


## larmama

> srednji je stvoren za ples i ritmicki pokret, ali nece. Bed mu je , kaze, jer su tamo samo curice. On bi na nogomet , isso je ljetos u skolu nogometa , ali... Iskreno, ja to malo opstruiram. Vidjet cemo. Za sad plese doma, vozi bicikl vani i stalno skace s prijateljima. A vole i zagljivariti, oba. I povremeno ni u tome nema nista lose. Povremeno.


od frendice maleni, rođen istog mjeseca i godine kao tvoj ide na breakdance, malo ju je jedino frka jel izvodi svakakve vratolomije

----------


## tanja_b

> trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da shvatim da dijete nije za individualni sport nikako


Sad si me podsjetila: kad smo još prije škole bili s njim na testiranju, rečeno nam je da je izraziti individualac i da vjerojatno neće uživati u grupnim aktivnostima tipa nogomet, košarka, rukomet i sl., da bi mu prije ležao individualni sport.
A ispalo je sasvim suprotno - njemu su individualni sportovi dosadni, a uživa u navedena tri loptačka sporta  :Grin: 

@ larmama, ovaj opis izviđačkih aktivnosti mi zvuči savršeno!
(ja sam u 1. osnovne išla u izviđače, ali sve što s tim u vezi pamtim je čvoruga na glavi koju sam zaradila padom za vrijeme neke grupne aktivnosti u razredu  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## cipelica

sva ili gotovo sva djeca su za sport, ples, kretanje... ukoliko se ne uključe od prvog do četvrtog  razreda uglavnom se neće ni uključiti. ako se uključe teže hvataju korak s onima koji treniraju 2-3 godine a pasivna zabava je tako privlačna..
nažalost je tako.
mislim da je dobro ako roditelji  djetetu mogu dati mogućnost da proba više stvari. neka djeca obožavaju sport i žele trenirat više sportova. ukoliko roditelji to mogu financiski i organizaciski to je ok. šiznem kad čujem da neki treneri maloj djeci zabranjuju da treniraju i drugi sport.
mislim da kod upisa roditelji trebaju voditi računa o:- sviđa li se djetetu ta aktivnost
                                                                       - sposobnostima trenera da vodi grupu djece 
ako roditelj želi da dijete u sportu ostane više godina važno je znati: kuda za godinu, dvije ,tri idu najbolji( to je u 'većim' klubovima obično riješeno a upitno u 'manjim')

                                                                                             kuda idu prosječni( to je često problem u 'većim' dok u 'manjim ' svoje mjesto imaju gotovo svi koji dolaze na trening 
to je moje iskustvo.

----------


## Lili75

> Lili, ne stizem od posla.
> 
> Poznajem ja svoje dijete, što ju manje potičeš (čitaj: tjeraš) to se pretvara u veću gljivu. Npr. ovo ljeto je 2mj. provela na moru, pustili smo ju da nema nikakvih obaveza, nije morala plivati, samo se pracakala u plicaku. Trutina teška. Natukla kila (što je dobrim dijelom zaslužna baka). I što nakon toga zaključuješ? 
> 
> Ja sam od 2.r. počela s plivanjem, bila odlična, onda polomila ruke na glupoj atletici u školi (jer mi plivanje nije bilo dovoljno), kad sam skinula longetu više nisam imala kondicije i nisam bila najbrža. Pa mi pao entuzijazam i brzo nažicala starce da odustanem. Natukla 15-20kg u 2g. Nikad neću prežaliti što su starci digli ruke.
> Onda sam se prebacila na odbojku, opet žustro krenula, ali zbog kasnih termina moji mi nisu dali da se u klubu razvijam, pa je ostalo na amaterstvu. Sve do fakulteta. Onda sam upoznala MM-a i od tada spasnulo potpuno.
> 
> Pišem sve to da vam dočaram u kojoj sam mjeri sportaš u duši i kako mi je teško biti objektivna u ovakvoj situaciji. I da se nalazim pred jaaako teškom dvojbom. Ali mogu reći da ste mi strašno pomogli sa svojim iskustvima i razmišljanjima.
> 
> ...



Ej *Jelka* evo i mene napokon. Kužim poantu. Jana zapravo ne da ne voli sport, koliko shvaćam ona *ne voli* fizičke aktivnosti a to je nešto drugo i uz to prikuplja kilice  :Smile: 

Znam da je pokušavaš pokrenut al opet s druge strane ako će to oslabit djetetu samopouzdanje jer je tamo najsporija, ne voli to a sili je se da ide 5X tjedno ( :Shock: ovo mi je fakat previše za nekoga koga to ne zanima), bojim se da to donosi više štete nego koristi.

Ja joj npr. na moru ne bih dozvolila da se kao 8-godišnjakinja cijele dane prćka po plićaku, rekla bih joj "Ajde srećo zaplivaj tamo dalje, zauzimaš mjesto malim bebama tu u plićaku" ili bi je ja i MM zainteresirali pa zajedno s njom otplivali u dublje i tamo se zezali. Netko je rekao da se trebate svi kao obitelj više pokrenuti u pogledu fizičkih aktivnosti i slažem se s tim.

Smatram da ako dijete preko vikenda i kroz tjedan (ponekad) vozi bicikl, rola, trči s vršnjacima po kvartu, planinari s roditeljima (ili nešto drugo) imam sasvim dovoljno fizičke aktivnosti za tu dob, i mi roditelji trebamo biti primjer što se tiče sporta ali i zdrave prehrane. Bitna je i prehrana u cijeloj toj priči. Što znači toliko plivanja ako dijete dođe kasno doma i nakon toga slisti pola hladnjaka  :Smile:  samo karikiram.

Meni je baš šteta ako je dijete likovno nadareno da se ne može izrazit na takvim radionicama zato što ima plivanje (koje ne voli i ne uživa u njemu) 5x tjedno.

Slijedi 2. dio ....

----------


## ninochka

kod nas je prilično ekstremna situacija.. mali (11) ide na TKD već petu godinu i voli to, vozi ga se daleko na treninge zbog boljeg trenera, ima 4-5 puta tjedno
mala od lani trenira klizanje i sad je krenula na TKD. tako da ona skoro svaki dan ima treninge dva puta na dan. Krajem mjeseca ima natjecanje iz oba sporta isti dan :D :D 

situacija je da još oni gone mene, a ne ja njih. jednom u tr imjeseca, ako i toliko, žele preskočiti neki trening

uporni su. vremena ne ostaje za niš drugo... zabranit im neću

----------


## Lili75

Ja ne mogu zamislit da nemam neku aktivnost, ako nisam u nekoj organiziranoj grupi onda trčim, plivam,...tiejlo mi baš traži...ispušem si glavu i osjećam se bolje...
Stvarno sam sportski tip al vjerujam da u nekim lsučajevima kao kod tebe, forsanje niej potrebno, možda da ima neku fizičku aktivnost maksimalno 2x tjedno (da je stigne poželit  :Smile:  al da je ona odabere. Ponudila bih joj par aktivnosti, odvela je po mogućnosti da je tamo neka od njenih frendica iz škole ili netko poznat (ako joj je to bitno) i dala joj da ONA bira što želi. Vjerujem da bi tada uživala.

To gljivarenje koje svi spominjete mi je onako: znači ili bleje u TV ili u igrice??!! Šta djeca nemaju potrebu da imaju slobodno vrijeme samo za sebe, koje će utrošiti na nešto što ih zanima ili onako na razmišljanje "o svačemu i ničemu" (to također smatram vrlo korisnom aktivnošću)? Meni je to bilo iznimno bitno dok sam odrastala, poludila bih da mi je sve strukturirano na minutu (a totalka sam "strukturiran" tip), želim malo improvizacije, ekperimentiranja i tako (mrzim rutinu), teško mi se izrazit što želim reći  :Laughing:  otvorit ću novu temu na "Izazovima roditeljstva".

----------


## Lili75

> kod nas je prilično ekstremna situacija.. mali (11) ide na TKD već petu godinu i voli to, vozi ga se daleko na treninge zbog boljeg trenera, ima 4-5 puta tjedno
> mala od lani trenira klizanje i sad je krenula na TKD. tako da ona skoro svaki dan ima treninge dva puta na dan. Krajem mjeseca ima natjecanje iz oba sporta isti dan :D :D 
> 
> situacija je da još oni gone mene, a ne ja njih. jednom u tr imjeseca, ako i toliko, žele preskočiti neki trening
> 
> uporni su. vremena ne ostaje za niš drugo... zabranit im neću


Nisu sva djeca ista, tvojiam to očito treba *ninochka,* oni su sportaši u duši  :Smile:  i dok škola odlično ide uz sport, i dijete nije preumorno i to želi, zašto ne?
.
al opet ja smatram da svako ljudsko biće treba vrijeme za sebe i svoje misli i da mi roditelji i djeca trebamo zajedničko vrijeme preko tjedna a ne samo preko vikenda. To je samo moje mišljenje kako razmišljam za svoju obitelj, nikoga ne kritiziram niti nešto ne "propovijedam".

----------


## Lili75

pod zajendičko vrijeme nisam mislila "kvalitetno provedeno" nego ono usputno da obitavamo jedni uz druge, porazgovaramo kako je prošao dan, zajedno spremimo večeru, znam da je to teško u ovo hektično vrijeme al moji su još mali (3 i 5 god) i mislim da to vrijeme "pod obavezno" moraju imati.

----------


## ninochka

> Nisu sva djeca ista, tvojiam to očito treba *ninochka,* oni su sportaši u duši  i dok škola odlično ide uz sport, i dijete nije preumorno i to želi, zašto ne?
> .
> al opet ja smatram da svako ljudsko biće treba vrijeme za sebe i svoje misli i da mi roditelji i djeca trebamo zajedničko vrijeme preko tjedna a ne samo preko vikenda. To je samo moje mišljenje kako razmišljam za svoju obitelj, nikoga ne kritiziram niti nešto ne "propovijedam".


potpuno se slažem. mi smo razvili sistem da je zajedničko vrijeme u autu :DD a onda opet ima dana kad jedan ima trening prije drugog pa se družimo dok čekamo, a ostane nekad i doma vremena. prednost je što nismo baš kućni tipovi

----------


## Lili75

> potpuno se slažem. mi smo razvili sistem da je zajedničko vrijeme u autu :DD a onda opet ima dana kad jedan ima trening prije drugog pa se družimo dok čekamo, a ostane nekad i doma vremena. prednost je što nismo baš kućni tipovi


X

----------


## Lili75

Evo otvorila sam temu:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86583-T...80#post2696280

----------


## Jelka

Pretraživala pa našla ovu moju staru temu.

Jana je prekjučer otkrila košarku. Primila cura prvi put u ruke loptu, stala pod koš i dva sata gađala. Neki dečki na roćkasu su je pohvalili. 

Moj brat je košarkaški trener, ima školu za klince, ali ne i za cure. Bude mi se on raspitao, ali u međuvremenu da pitam ima li ovdje koja curka da trenira košarku?

I da pohvalim naravno Janu s kojim entuzijazmom priča o košarci.  :Smile:

----------


## Boxica

> Pretraživala pa našla ovu moju staru temu.
> 
> Jana je prekjučer otkrila košarku. Primila cura prvi put u ruke loptu, stala pod koš i dva sata gađala. Neki dečki na roćkasu su je pohvalili. 
> 
> Moj brat je košarkaški trener, ima školu za klince, ali ne i za cure. Bude mi se on raspitao, ali u međuvremenu da pitam ima li ovdje koja curka da trenira košarku?
> 
> I da pohvalim naravno Janu s kojim entuzijazmom priča o košarci.



u našoj osnovnoj školi Remete postoje ženski košarkaški timovi, e sad neznam primaju li djecu izvana ili samo učenike škole
moja E je izrazila želju da bi išla, ali nije krenula zbog nekih drugih stvari, rekli smo da ćemo vidjeti u rujnu kad krene u 3. razred

----------


## buba klara

U OŠ u Sigetu, tamo treniraju curice iz razreda mog sina, a za neke mi je rekao da su sad prešle u klub u Trnsko (to, dakle, nisu info iz prve ruke, svakako provjeri, ali očito nešto postoji za klinke).

----------


## Jelka

Za ta dva mjesta mi je i rekao brat, provjerit će za Trnsko pa mi javiti. Kaže da ima i na Velesajmu.

----------


## gio

http://www.nogometplus.net/nogometpl...e-treneri.aspx
evo nešto zanimljivo za ovaj thread

----------

